# VoIP



## mgd-one (11. Februar 2004)

Kennt jemand ein gutes VoIP Tool das auch übers Internet funktioniert (Pear to Pear) das auch für Windows ist? Bis her habe ich nur OpenPhone gefunden das ist aber nicht so super gut und funktioniert nicht richtig.

MfG mgd-one


----------



## MarkAnton (23. November 2004)

Nein da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ich suche einen Anbieter für Systeme für eine Apotheke: 5 Bildschirmarbeitsplätze, etwa 8 schnurlose Telefone, derzeit mit Eumex-Anlage, Fax, eCash-Terminal. Da verbietet sich eine Lösung mit fest Telefonen, die via PC angemeldet werden. Optimal wäre, intern so viel wie möglich vom bisherigen Geraffel nutzen zu können und nur in der Kommunikation nach Aussen auf VoIP zu wechseln. Gibt es da was?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (23. November 2004)

http://skype.com/


----------



## Marty_FfM (26. November 2004)

@ mgd-one: skype.com wie schon geschrieben. Oder: http://www.xten.com als Software und einen SIP-Anbieter (http://www.nikotel.de, http://www.sipgate.de, etc.).

@ MarkAnton: Eumex beibehalten. Rufnummern beibehalten. http://www.auerswald.de nach der ABox schauen. Die verbindet deine Telefonanlage mit VoIP. Für den Einstieg nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MarkAnton (27. November 2004)

Marty_FfM, herzlichen Dank. Die Abox ist genau das, was ich suche. 

______________________
Carpe diem noctemque!


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Hi MarkAnton,

schick mir mal eine private Nachricht, wenn du mit Auerswald online bist. Würde mich interessieren, wie es bei dir läuft...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## conaito (4. Januar 2005)

Wenn du dir selber was proggen willst ist denke ich www.conaito.de genau richtig!


----------

